# "Dangers of Mixing Pet Foods"



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was reading some articles and I came across one, "Dangers of Mixing Pet Foods", which obviously spiked my interest. Of course, not everything you read is true, but it could have some truth to it. It does make sense, I think.

_"It is very important NOT to mix different brands of pet foods together or even mix the same brand name. An example of this would be mixing an adult and senior food of the same company, or mixing two brands together. Only mix foods when you are first introducing the new food. Because every type of food developed by each company is designed nutritionally on a nutrient matrix system of vitamins/minerals/amino acids, it is critical to maintain the integrity of that nutrient panel in order for the food to be balanced. When you move one element in that nutrient panel, it effects all the elements and therefore adjustments must be made in order for the food to be re-balanced.

When you mix two foods you will cause excesses and deficiencies in certain nutrients as well as disrupt the delicate balance of the food, especially the minerals composition which is critical to the body's metabolic and skeletal systems. These deficiencies or excesses may not be evident immediately in an adult dog, but they will manifest in a slow deterioration of the animals health and reproduction capabilities. As we know from past experience, it does not take long for the body to exhibit dietary problems in a growing animal.

To prevent these imbalances, stay with one type (adult, senior, puppy, etc.) of food at a time, and more importantly, stay with one super premium brand of food. The use of whole foods; fruits, veggies, meat or canned meats, probiotics/digestive enzymes and dietary enzymes will enhance a diet without unbalancing it."_

This is about dogs (and cats I believe), but imbalances would be the same for hedgehogs would it not? Granted, I know the idea comes from people seeing what has worked best over the years. Just wondering other peoples opinions on this.

http://www.judyshealthcafe.com/articles ... tfoods.htm


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's an interesting viewpoint, though I don't know enough about it to say whether I agree or disagree. You would think that cat foods that meet the nutritional needs of cats are all going to have similar values and mixing would not be a concern. I could be wrong, but it seems like merely mixing foods would not magically generate a surplus of any vitamin or mineral. Feeding half one food half another is gonna end up with about the same amounts as feeding "two halves" of a single food. The only time you'd be overdosing on something is if a food had too much of something, and then, mixing foods would help level that out...


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

Most nutritional facts are percentage based anyway, right? So the percentages should even out instead of stacking.

I would have to do more research to figure out if I agree or not. Maybe do a little math :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

im curious as to whos righting this. it doesnt make sense to me but im gunn aresearch this.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It doesn't make any sense to me either. Our hedgehogs should have a mix of food because we aren't certain what exactly they require and a mix of foods will hopefully give a more balanced diet for them than just one food.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I kind of follow what they're saying, but I'd like to see their qualifications as an expert and what they're basing their opinion off of. I worked at a very reputable AZA zoo for several years, and their nutritionist was INCREDIBLE. This man was seriously a genius. He had a Ph. D. in his field, and was really just a fantastic animal nutritionist. He had VERY SPECIFIC diets for EACH ANIMAL, not just each species but every specimen. They had a hedgehog as an education animal, and she was fed a blend of 4 cat foods, fresh veggies three times a week and fresh fruit bi-weekly. She got 5 mealies every other day, and crickets once a week. This hog was SPOILED. He never mentioned to me about anything like this article is explaining effecting hedgies, and that particular hedgie lived to eight years old before she passed away. This was a few years back, so maybe things have changed a bit, but I tend to trust the nutritionist's opinion. I would be interested in further understanding this concept though-- I get it, but I'd like it if they elaborated a little more. Of course, they may also just be talking about cats and dogs and didn't mean for this particular to apply to other animals...? Interesting food for thought though.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

"Food for thought..."  Oh dear lol no pun intended!! :lol:


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I work in a veterinary clinic and have never heard anything like what is being stated in that article. We have even double checked with the veterinary nutrition companies when some of our clients are adamant about mixing two different foods and the only thing they have ever mentioned which is obvious is that the animal would not receive the same benefits by mixing then from feeding one of the foods exclusively. Ie - only receiving half the benefit of a joint diet when mixed with another. Not once has any of the companies mentioned it would be harmful at all. I have multiple clients feeding mixes to their cats and dogs ( I know not the same as hedgies ) , that are perfectly healthy. And like DasIgelPoggie, I trust the nutrionists that have the credentials and actually work in the field.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

ive looked and cant find the vet who wrote this anywhere .


----------

